# Wicked musty odor



## Slaw0042 (Dec 27, 2019)

I have a pretty nasty odor inside the car. I have replaced the cabin filter twice. I have lysol'd the vents 3 times, baking soda spread throughout the car and multiple cleaning attempts and can't get it out. I can't tell where it is coming from, it's not stronger in one specific spot and I'm not entirely sure it's mold/mildew. I just know it smells really bad and I can't get it out. 

There was a leak in the trunk that led to a small pool of water in my spare tire area. I have fixed it and have no other visual leaks in the car. It started after I got it back from the dealer, they had fixed a leaky crankcase seal. 

I need to get this fixed and hope you guys can help. It's making me sick to even drive the car.


----------



## Slaw0042 (Dec 27, 2019)

I thought something had happened to it at the dealer but they deny anything happened to it there. Then I thought it was just mechanic BO so I wanted to give it time to air out. It's been since October with no relief.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Was it the spoiler or tail lights that they worked on to fix the leak? I had the pooling water in my spare tire area, and otherwise in my trunk. It was the tail lights that needed replacement. My trunk liner totally molded up and had to be replaced as well. Might be worth double checking if the underside of your trunk liners have any.

Otherwise if you think it is coming from the vents, I would try a new cabin air filter. Also double check your CHMSL and roof liner. If it's leaking there, that would probably stink up the main cabin.


----------



## Slaw0042 (Dec 27, 2019)

It was the spoiler. I fixed it myself, so I know it is fixed. I looked everywhere for another leak and couldn't find anything. The taillights aren't leaking, though they are mounted the worst way I have ever seen


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

I have smelled a mildew smell coming from my defrost vent and don’t no why. Not enough to make me sick, but it isn’t pleasant. I keep my car super clean and have also lysol’ed the vent but I can still smell it. It’s odd


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your cars are still under the B2B warranty, take them in and have your dealership clean the duct work and turn on AfterBlow.


----------

